# CRS Boxing Days - Starts DEC. 27th - Coral Reef Shop SALE!!!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Boxing Days *Sale* Starts DEC. 27th!!!

*Coral Reef Shop Holiday Hours: 
*
Dec. 26th, 2014 - *CLOSED*
Dec. 27th, 2014 - 11am - 5pm
Dec. 28th, 2014 - 12pm - 5pm
Dec. 29th, 2014 - *CLOSED*
Dec. 30th, 2014 - 11am - 7pm
Dec. 31st, 2014 - 11am-4pm

ALL SPS Corals $30

ALL other Corals -25% OFF

ALL Fish -25% OFF

ALL Dry Goods 10% - we still have a 50% Clearance section!

Coral Reef Shop wishes everyone a Safe and Happy Holidays - whether it's Christmas, Chanukah, Kwanzaa, Festivus.

Time to stock up and shop for yourself. Enclosed are some teasers of what we currently have in stock. Enjoy.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow wow wow love those scolys , running day


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

What's the price range for the scolys?


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

High End/Range = $285 - 25% = $213.75

Low End/Range = $125 - 25% = $93.75

$93.75 - $213.75 is the range for Australian Scolymia


----------

